# Getting colder



## Poppy'sHooman (6 mo ago)

The weather here in DK is starting to get a bit cooler (my bare hands were freezing on our morning walk today) and I'm wondering about when Poppy will start to need some additional layers. I've read posts about this in the past for temperatures but they seemed geared towards places with snow and more working dogs. Poppy is 5, almost 6, months so our walks are not crazy intensive (in the sense that she's not working or running etc). It does not often get below zero (Celsius) in the winter here but will definitely hover in that area. And I imagine for the rainy days in the middle of winter she'll feel better with a raincoat, but should we also be getting a sweater for dry days and should the raincoat be like a thicker winter coat? And around what temperature will she likely need to start wearing something for a casual 20-40 min walk. I'm already not looking forward to how much she will grow over the course of the winter and hoping we can find some used. Maybe find some puppies a little bit older and a little bit younger and start a pass-along chain 😅 Any EU based brand recommendations that are solid but not a fortune welcome!


----------



## DrogoNevets (5 mo ago)

We use an equafleece which is a uk brand

They are “rain proof” meaning that short of torrential downpours the dogs skin stays dry

Unfortunately they aren’t the cheapest, but they are really good quality


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

We never use any jacket/vest/coat. In February it gets into the teens (°F - e.g., -10° C) at times and the dogs are fine as long as they are moving. Yet another example of how they're not just like us.


----------

